
Ask HN: What are must to teach concepts(in JavaScript)for first time programmers - 4444
I am planning 15-day long twitter session for first-time programmers of various background with absolutely no experience in programming.<p>Aim is to remove their fear of programming so that they can learn on their own anytime once this programme is over.<p>Please suggest concepts&#x2F;tasks&#x2F;links which must include in this session !
======
slaythemgods
Some nice subjects to start talking about would be: \- A brief story of
programming: How it has born and why; \- Why to code?; \- What is JS; \-
Programming paradigms: what are them and usability. \- Task: Build a "hello
world" code in JS(classic, right?). \- Task: A 30 day programming challenge,
to make some of these new coders keep on the flow. You can propose something
really easy to do to make them want to keep coding.

I am a programmer, and i'd love to recieve some of those tweets in my feed.
How can I find you?

Peace out.

~~~
4444
Hi bro my twitter handle is @Go_Movie_Mango, and I would tag #100DaysOfCode
and #CodeWithMango , in that.

Your suggestions are worth considering :) thanks

------
shaneapen
Though this ain't strictly a programming concept, Unicodes would be a nice
addition. [https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2003/10/08/the-absolute-
minim...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2003/10/08/the-absolute-minimum-
every-software-developer-absolutely-positively-must-know-about-unicode-and-
character-sets-no-excuses/)

~~~
4444
Wow this one is charming, so many concepts of unicode are often missed out
even by computer science grads.

